# Homemade Toy-Hauler



## TinKnocker (Jun 22, 2020)

I had a toy hauler years back and we had another baby so it was too small. We got a regular camper with bunk beds so we had space for both kids. Time went by and, for family travels, we enjoy the beach more and we are now getting a condo in St Augustine.

So, I sold the camper. It will make a nice down payment on the condo. But I still wanted something for traveling to mountain bike and dirt bike races. My issues is I have learned over the years from experiences that campers are overpriced pieces of junk.

I decided to drive to south GA and buy a 7x16 V nose cargo trailer and build it out myself. That way I know what is behind the walls and the metal roof and exterior walls are easier to repair. I am a tinknocker afterall.

This is my progress so far..........


*Bringing it home*







*Getting started tearing the walls out to insulate it*






*Walls and ceiling insulated. I am using dry erase board paneling for the interior walls. The reflective surface will allow the minimal lighting I plan to install to reflect and light up the trailer well. *











*Added furring strips for the ceiling panels to go in*






*This 16 foot LED strip is the only light I plan to install*






*Framed out for a sink and used a maple top*






*Putting in laminate flooring*






*A local cabinet shop had these doors cheap. Just my luck, they are maple and match the counter*






*Installing tongue and groove pine ceiling*











*Home depot had these 48" tool chests on sale for fathers day. I figured they were just as cost efficient as building cabinets and drawers. Especially considering the 2 days of work it saved me. Framed upa peg board to match the width too.*











*Put in a simple 2 space breaker box. 1 15a will be dedicated solely to the AC unit. The other 15a will run the 2 duplex outlets for phone chargers, TV, box fan, etc. *






*A friend sold his 24' moto trailer and had some nice Pit Posse storage boxes, and a few other pieces. By this point a lot of trim work was done, the AC unit installed and all of my E track mounted for tying bikes down. *






*I have ~30 of these hooks from another project I never started. So I put them to use. *






*My dad had this sink and faucet laying around and donated it to the project*








Now I need to plumb the drains from the sink to the grey water tank and set up my fresh water tank and pump. Then add a couple of hideaway beds and I will be done. Hoping to be ready for my first camping trip in it by this weekend.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jun 22, 2020)

First class work. It will surely be a better "camper" and a better toy hauler than anything you could have purchased ready made!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 22, 2020)

GeorgiaBob said:


> First class work. It will surely be a better "camper" and a better toy hauler than anything you could have purchased ready made!


Thanks, my only regret so far is the dry erase paneling. The GA humidity has cause it to swell a little. The chair railing and E track have helped flatted out some of the "bubbles" but I do wonder how long it will last.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jun 22, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Thanks, my only regret so far is the dry erase paneling. The GA humidity has cause it to swell a little. The chair railing and E track have helped flatted out some of the "bubbles" but I do wonder how long it will last.



If the dry erase boards don't last, I would suggest you replace them with HDPE marine panels in either something like "King Starboard" for durability or corrugated or honeycomb sheets for light weight coverage. It ain't cheep, but it will outlast the rest of the rig!


----------



## rayjay (Jun 23, 2020)

Do you understand the ventilation needs ?

https://weekendervanlife.com/campervan-ventilation-what-to-know/


----------



## normaldave (Jun 23, 2020)

Very nice. I especially like the ceiling treatment and the tool chest(s) as cabinets. We did a simple 7x16 way back in 2012, taking it kayaking this Thursday.  Every time I try to redesign the inside, I end up deciding it works fine as is.  I just converted the 120V led rope lights to 12V led tape lights with a remote control. 
Now I can run everything except the window A/C off grid.

I think a simple hand wash sink and self contained water/waste would be my next addition.

It is so handy, I even use it for day trips, which I reference in the forum below...
7 x 16 Cargo Trailer Conversion


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 23, 2020)

normaldave said:


> Very nice. I especially like the ceiling treatment and the tool chest(s) as cabinets. We did a simple 7x16 way back in 2012, taking it kayaking this Thursday.  Every time I try to redesign the inside, I end up deciding it works fine as is.  I just converted the 120V led rope lights to 12V led tape lights with a remote control.
> Now I can run everything except the window A/C off grid.
> 
> I think a simple hand wash sink and self contained water/waste would be my next addition.
> ...


I’m literally working on my sink now. I just bought an 8g pump sprayer at harbor freight and a spare tank. The pumped tank for fresh water and spare tank for grey water. Simple setup for cheap.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 23, 2020)

rayjay said:


> Do you understand the ventilation needs ?
> 
> https://weekendervanlife.com/campervan-ventilation-what-to-know/


It has the stock inlet and outlet vents in the corners. Are you saying it needs an exhaust fan running full time?


----------



## rayjay (Jun 23, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> It has the stock inlet and outlet vents in the corners. Are you saying it needs an exhaust fan running full time?


Your ac may do all you need. I'm just saying pay attention and if you have a moisture problem add more ventilation.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 24, 2020)

Got my water setup dry fit. Wating on 3/8" valves with barbed fittings. I am just using 2 8g spot sprayer tanks for fresh water and a 16g spare tank for grey water. The theory being if a pump ever fails (they are cheap) I still have running water until I can get another pump from Amazon. 

Valves should be here Friday.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 24, 2020)

Got my fold out beds sorted out. When not in use one side folds up and the other becomes a tv couch. Both fold up and the legs are removable to allow bikes to be loaded.

All I need now is the valves to finish the plumbing. Hoping I can take my oldest son camping this weekend.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 26, 2020)

Self leveling poly poured on the counter, sink set, and all plumbing is done.


----------

